# Strange buzzing sound and lag for a few seconds



## ferrano (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello,

not exactly sure if I'm posting in the right section so sorry in advance. So about 2 months ago I got this weird problem which causes my pc to lag and this weird buzzing sound when listening to music or playing games, i found a similar problem video(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF9Pvdsz0UM?t=46s ). So any fixes that were listed didn't help me but I saw a lot of people telling that this problem is caused by iaantmon.exe which is Intel Application Accelerator RAID Monitor. However, I can't find this on my processes tab or startup so I can't disable, don't know how to disable it. Another solution was uninstalling windows media player because there was some kind faulty windows media player update which caused the problem but once again I can't uninstall it. Pretty desperate here, any help? This is definetely not a hardware problem for sure though.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Watch Task Manager when the problem occurs and see which process is using the cpu.

You can also check Windows Event Viewer to see if Windows is logging any errors.

It can be pretty much anything, hardware issue, OS, or drivers.


----------



## ferrano (Dec 5, 2013)

Didn't notice any process which is using the cpu and also Windows Event Viewer isn't logging any errors.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## ferrano (Dec 5, 2013)

i5-2320
GIGABYTE GA-B75-D3V
PATRIOT Signature Line DDR3 (8GB,1333MHz) CL9 
GIGABYTE Radeon HD 6850
WESTERN DIGITAL 500GB 7200rpm 16MB
COOLER MASTER Elite 335U 500W PSU


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The PSU would be a good suspect. It's pretty much bottom of the barrel even for CoolerMaster. That's a 360W max unit and not 80+ certified. 
Minimum for a 6850 GPU is 500W, with a good quality PSU, so you want to be above that.
Is the 8GB of RAM a single stick?


----------



## ferrano (Dec 5, 2013)

No it's actually two sticks 4 gb each.
Regarding the PSU, really strange because I had absolutely no issues for a year


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Having no issues for any length of time isn't relevant to PC components. Any component can fail at any time. Low quality/underpowered PSU's can not supply sufficient power to components, especially the GPU, and damage is done.



Tyree said:


> Minimum for a 6850 GPU is 500W, with a good quality PSU,


Do you have or can you borrow a good quality 500W minimum PSU to try?
It's also very possible the GPU has been damaged but the PSU is a good suspect for the "buzzing" sound.
With the case side removed, try to determine the source of the sound. It's even possible you just have a loose screw or even a panel vibrating?


----------



## ferrano (Dec 5, 2013)

The thing is that I'm almost 100 percent sure that the sound is coming from the speakers not the PC. I've read that people who have this problem usually have like faulty drivers or something.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Drivers can not produce sound.
You need to determine the source of the sound.
Disconnect the speakers and see if the noise disappears.
If it does not


Tyree said:


> With the case side removed, try to determine the source of the sound. It's even possible you just have a loose screw or even a panel vibrating?


----------



## ferrano (Dec 5, 2013)

Okay, just heard the sound, it's definetely coming from the speakers. I disconnected the speakers and put on headphones and still heard the sound coming through them and experienced lag as usual.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Do you have or can you borrow a good quality 500W minimum PSU to try?


----------



## ferrano (Dec 5, 2013)

Not really actually

Edit: Tried one thing so far so good, going to post if it doesn't help.


----------



## ferrano (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, it somewhat worked. I disabled Windows defender because when this sound appeared, it's service would take like 25% of CPU which was pretty strange to me. After disabling it, the buzzing sound doesn't appear that often but I still can't get rid of it...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Faulty drivers typically result in crackling and/or popping. 

You could also try disabling you AV software for testing.


----------

